# Short piece with Mural



## AC986 (Feb 2, 2014)

Short Philip Glass inspired minimalist track with Mural strings, VSL harp and Headroom piano.


https://soundcloud.com/adrian-cook-79/m ... sing-mural


----------



## Penthagram (Feb 2, 2014)

Seems that soundcloud blow up. i will listen to it later Adrian :D

no matter wich track i try always gove this message : 

http://puu.sh/6HBmK.png


will listen later


----------



## Penthagram (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Adrian, Just listened,

I enjoy it. and lovely sound, love the pizzicatto, spiccatto parts :D

some long lines with the strings feel a bit rough. Perhaps adding a bit more movement to it...but no idea.

best regards,
David.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks David. You're a perfectionist! :D 

Much appreciated.


----------



## John Walker (Feb 6, 2014)

Thats really melodic and a good change toward the end part. Nice. I like the spicattos.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Feb 6, 2014)

This was very nice indeed. Enjoyed this a lot. Now where's my credit card? got to get Mural.


----------



## John Walker (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm getting this too. Decided.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Feb 6, 2014)

Enjoyed this Adrian. The Mural strings have a lovely tone and stand up well to exposure as in this composition. Good work!

Graham


----------



## AC986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks gents that's very nice. Had a problem with the original as David alluded to early in this thread. Must have been a corrupted download and it sounds awful. Had to reload so if Dave Coscina reads this, thanks Dave for your comment and I had to take it down unfortunately and put it up again. 

Graham thanks a lot and it is exposed thanks to Philip Glass, my instructions from the chaps I write for, and errr ummm a certain BMW advert. :mrgreen:


----------



## JF (Feb 6, 2014)

I really enjoyed the contrast in this minute long piece, Adrian. Looking forward to more.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 6, 2014)

I was expecting something different, but was pleasantly surprised. Something,here, to perhaps develop into a new avenue of that genre. You used the Spitfire library effectively. Aren't they great? And you did really well!

Talking of Mr. Glass: it was his_ destiny_ to score The Illusionist. Obsessive, classical perfection, I thought, perfectly reflecting Edward Norton's character. Some people put him down. I'm sure he's heard of them, too :? Once you hear even five seconds of a Phillip Glass piece you know it's him, and not,e.g., Steve Reich. That's called style…..


----------



## jneebz (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work. Those pizz parts sound ridiculously good. And I love the ending too...beautiful sound and dynamics.

-Jamie


----------



## AC986 (Feb 7, 2014)

John and Jamie thanks gents that's very nice and good to know. Thanks for your kind comments. The pizzicatos and spiccatos in Mural are worth the admission price.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 7, 2014)

michaelv @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> I was expecting something different, but was pleasantly surprised. Something,here, to perhaps develop into a new avenue of that genre. You used the Spitfire library effectively. Aren't they great? And you did really well!
> 
> Talking of Mr. Glass: it was his_ destiny_ to score The Illusionist. Obsessive, classical perfection, I thought, perfectly reflecting Edward Norton's character. Some people put him down. I'm sure he's heard of them, too :? Once you hear even five seconds of a Phillip Glass piece you know it's him, and not,e.g., Steve Reich. That's called style…..



Michael thanks for your kind comments. To me, using the Spitfire libraries and based on the fact that I do not under any circumstances ever really become forensic with samples, what I like is you can be effective to a fairly professional standard without too much trouble using them. 

When it comes to doing Minimalist music, I am basically a fraud. Sample libraries like Spitfire make it very easy for me to hack into a genre. And get away with it. :lol: 

I was asked to do a certain amount of it within this genre and I am working through it. So what I'm doing are very small versions while standing on the back of giants. That's the nature of the game unfortunately. I can't even remember what I sound like anymore.

Will I ever do Minimalist again after this is finished? Doubtful.

Yes The Illusionist may be my wife's favourite film. Philip Glass comes over as a real gent and he scored that as you say, more or less perfectly. I got clocked by someone on Soundcloud the other day doing a version of Steve Reich. So I took it down. I have more Steve Reich to come. He's another great of the genre and a very interesting chap. It's been and continues to be a real good experience doing this genre personally. It's so far and away from doing the bigger full orchestra styles.

One good experience on a technical level for me, has been to do the music to pictures, even though there are no pictures allocated to the music if you get what I mean. 

What's also going to be interesting is to hear this material with some real players on the tracks when it's finished.


----------

